# [SOLVED] dell inspiron 6000 wireless problem(moved from hardware)



## lainey (Sep 8, 2007)

Hi. I have a Dell Inspiron 6000. I have wireless internet and when I connect to it it says connected and that it's an excellent connection but when I try to open up the internet it says server not found. When I plug my laptop into the same router it works fine. I don't really know anything about computers but i have checked to see if there is a firewall blocking it and as far as i can tell there isn't. Why will it connect but not let me onto the internet?


----------



## Terrister (Apr 18, 2005)

*Re: dell inspiron 6000 wireless problem*

I am moving this to our networking section.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: dell inspiron 6000 wireless problem(moved from hardware)*

Please supply the following info, *exact make and models* of the equipment please.

Make/model of the broadband modem.
Make/model of the router.
If wireless, encryption used, (WEP, WPA, WPA2, etc.)
Version and patch level of Windows on all affected machines, i.e. XP-Home (or XP-Pro), SP2, Vista, etc.







With the wireless "connected", let's see this:

Start, Run, CMD to open a command prompt:

Type the following command:

*IPCONFIG /ALL*

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter*.
Paste the results in a message here.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.


----------



## lainey (Sep 8, 2007)

*Re: dell inspiron 6000 wireless problem(moved from hardware)*

Hello! thanks for replying. i'm really sorry but i'm totally computer retarded. I inherited the computer from my parents in USA but I live in Spain. I don't know how to find all the answers to your questions but here's what I found. dell inspiron i6000 Intel (R) Pentium (R) m, processor 1.60 H2, 989 MH2 504 MB of RAM (don't know if that's even what you wanted to know) It's Microsoft windows xp, professional, version 2002, service pack 2. The router is yacom (company) and it says it's smc7904wbra. I tried what you suggested and a box came up that said something and immediately disappeared so I couldn't copy it for you (same thing happened twice).


----------



## auntiej (Aug 14, 2006)

*Re: dell inspiron 6000 wireless problem(moved from hardware)*

instead of beginning with Start, Run, click on the start button, click All Programs, click on Accessories and click on cmd, this will open the command window (with a black background), then continue with previous advice.


----------



## lainey (Sep 8, 2007)

*Re: dell inspiron 6000 wireless problem(moved from hardware)*

Is this what you needed? Also I found out that the wireless is WEP. 

Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\Documents and Settings\Ms. Jackie>


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: dell inspiron 6000 wireless problem(moved from hardware)*

From that IPCONFIG, no network hardware is properly installed. In Device Manager, what do you see under the *Network adapters* section?

To start Device Manager, Start, Run, dvcmgmt.msc


----------



## lainey (Sep 8, 2007)

*Re: dell inspiron 6000 wireless problem(moved from hardware)*

Under network adapters it says:
1394 Net Adapter (it has a red x over it)
Broadcom 440x 10/100 Integrated Controller
Intel (R) Pro/Wireless 2200BG Network Connection


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: dell inspiron 6000 wireless problem(moved from hardware)*

Do some of them have a yellow ! or ? on them? If they're properly recognized, you should have more in the IPCONFIG display.


----------



## lainey (Sep 8, 2007)

*Re: dell inspiron 6000 wireless problem(moved from hardware)*

Nope. No yellow ? or !. How can I get them recoginzed in the IPCONFIG display? Now I'm starting to see why you enjoy doing all this. It's like trying to solve a puzzle.


----------



## MR_SidePart (Sep 11, 2007)

*Re: dell inspiron 6000 wireless problem(moved from hardware)*



lainey said:


> Is this what you needed? Also I found out that the wireless is WEP.
> 
> Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
> (C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.
> ...


Let's not jump the gun here. From what is quoted provided here, it does not look like an ipconfig was tried (miscommunication).

Go to Start-> Run and type in cmd again. Once the command prompt comes up (where it will say C:\Documents and...\..Jackie>) type in ipconfig /all.

Once this has been done, copy that information and post it here. You may also want to try another set of commands while doing this. Try 'ipconfig /release' and then 'ipconfig /renew' this should refresh your network card and wireless card and receive a new IP address from your router, switch or modem.

You may also want to double check the wireless access point that you're trying to connect to and ensure that it IS your access point and not some random neighbor nearby. (sorry if that's all very obvious to you, I'm trying not to assume anything).

Let me know if any of this helps!
-Dave


----------



## lainey (Sep 8, 2007)

*Re: dell inspiron 6000 wireless problem(moved from hardware)*

This is what I got from IPCONFIG/ALL, IPCONFIG/RELEASE, IPCONFIG/RENEW

Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\Documents and Settings\Ms. Jackie> ipconfig / all

Error: unrecongnized or incomplete command line.

USAGE:
ipconfig [/? | /all | /renew [adapter] | /release [adapter] |
/flushdns | /displaydns | /registerdns |
/showclassid adapter |
/setclassid adapter [classid] ]

where
adapter Connection name
(wildcard characters * and ? allowed, see examples)

Options:
/? Display this help message
/all Display full configuration information.
/release Release the IP address for the specified adapter.
/renew Renew the IP address for the specified adapter.
/flushdns Purges the DNS Resolver cache.
/registerdns Refreshes all DHCP leases and re-registers DNS names
/displaydns Display the contents of the DNS Resolver Cache.
/showclassid Displays all the dhcp class IDs allowed for adapter.
/setclassid Modifies the dhcp class id.

The default is to display only the IP address, subnet mask and
default gateway for each adapter bound to TCP/IP.

For Release and Renew, if no adapter name is specified, then the IP address
leases for all adapters bound to TCP/IP will be released or renewed.

For Setclassid, if no ClassId is specified, then the ClassId is removed.

Examples:
> ipconfig ... Show information.
> ipconfig /all ... Show detailed information
> ipconfig /renew ... renew all adapters
> ipconfig /renew EL* ... renew any connection that has its
name starting with EL
> ipconfig /release *Con* ... release all matching connections,
eg. "Local Area Connection 1" or
"Local Area Connection 2"

C:\Documents and Settings\Ms. Jackie>ipconfig/all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Inspiron
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadcast
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadcom 440x 10/100 Integrated Cont
roller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-14-22-DE-CB-82
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.102
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.1
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.1
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Tuesday, September 11, 2007 8:08:58
PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Tuesday, January 19, 2038 5:14:07 AM


Ethernet adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 2200BG Network
Connection
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-13-CE-86-E6-5F
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 163.255.173.32
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 151.198.0.38
151.202.0.84

C:\Documents and Settings\Ms. Jackie> ipconfig/release

Windows IP Configuration


Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 0.0.0.0
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 0.0.0.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :

Ethernet adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 163.255.173.32
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1

C:\Documents and Settings\Ms. Jackie> ipconfig/renew

Windows IP Configuration


Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.102
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.1

Ethernet adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 163.255.173.32
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1

C:\Documents and Settings\Ms. Jackie>


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: dell inspiron 6000 wireless problem(moved from hardware)*

You have the wireless manually configured for some strange IP address, so that'll never connect that way.

*Windows XP DHCP Setup Instructions*

1. Select Start > Settings > Network Connections.
2. Double-click the Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 2200BG Network
Connection icon to open the Local Area Connection Status window.
3. Click the Properties button to open the Local Area Connection Properties window.
4. Click the Properties button to open the Internet Protocol (TCP/IP) Properties window.
5. Select Obtain an IP address automatically.
6. Select Obtain DNS server address automatically.
7. Click OK to return to the Local Area Connection Properties window.
8. Click OK to return to the Network Connections window.


----------



## lainey (Sep 8, 2007)

*Re: dell inspiron 6000 wireless problem(moved from hardware)*

thank you! thank you! thank you! thank you! you are a wireless angel and i could just give you a big cyber hug. i feel so well taken care of and wire free. well, until next time partner.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: dell inspiron 6000 wireless problem(moved from hardware)*

Glad we could help. :smile:


----------



## Nankas (May 2, 2011)

Thanks John Will i have spent hours trying to solve the same issue and not one solution directed me to the DNS server check box.

Regards


----------

